# Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - Platz 1 der Kino-Charts mit 1,2 Millionen Besuchern



## Matthias Dammes (2. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - Platz 1 der Kino-Charts mit 1,2 Millionen Besuchern* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - Platz 1 der Kino-Charts mit 1,2 Millionen Besuchern


----------



## Light080 (2. Januar 2013)

Schade das man seinen Kinobesuch bei der Statistik nicht rausnehmen kann. Der Film war - um es freundlich auszudrücken - eine komplette Katastrophe. Ab der zweiten Hälfte des Films hatte ich schon dem Geld nachgetrauert und mich gefragt, ob das Feuer bei den neuen Computerspielen besser ist, als das hier gebotene, das bestimmt tagelang von Computern berechnet wurde.

Hab mich leider von den (mehr oder weniger) "gekauften" Rezensenten in großen Magazinen irre führen lassen. Auch imdb hat einen Mut zugesprochen. Man hätte eher auf die Beurteilung der IMDB Mitarbeiter bei der Statistik der Beurteilung schauen müssen. Die entsprach nämlcih der Realität^^


----------



## Enisra (2. Januar 2013)

Denn der einzige Grund weswegen man mit dem "Scheinargument" von gekauften Rezensionen ankommt ist doch der, weil man keine richtigen Argumente hat oder nicht in der Lage ist andere Meinungen stehen zu lassen, meistens beides
Der Film war der beste 2012


----------



## Light080 (2. Januar 2013)

Im Gegensatz zu dir hab ich die Rezension gelesen, über die du ja soviel zu wissen scheinst^^ (Auch wenn ich sie jetzt leider nicht finde-.-) Schon erstaunlich, wie viele Gedankenleser es auf dieser Welt gibt.

Aber das macht nichts. Ich fand den Film doof, du fandest ihn genial. Die Erkenntnis daraus ist, dass ich niemals einer Empfehlung von dir folgen sollte und umgekehrt~ 

Ich könnte jetzt auf deine Witzelei mit deinen "richtigen Argumenten" zu sprechen kommen und dann der Aussage "Der Film war der beste 2012". Da flog mir die Begründung nur so um die Ohren^^ Aber wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen, also darf ich mich nicht begklagen.

Jetzt nochmal zu dem Film, warum er eine Katastrophe ist:
- Schlechte Computeranimation. Und dann noch viel zu viele. Mich hätte es nicht überrascht, wenn Shrek einen Autritt bekommen hätte^^
- Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich mich fragte, wann gleich einer Schreit "Du kannst hier nicht vorbei!" oder "Gandalf! Nein!!!!" oder "Wir müssen den Weg unter dem Berg nehmen" ... als sie mal wieder oben auf einem Gebrige an einem schmalen Pfad angelangt sind, wo Geröll sich seinen Weg nach unten bahnte. Ich hätte Lachen können, wenn es nicht so traurig war.
- Und dann preist man den Film auch noch als Erwachsenen Film an, obwohl er eher für Kinder wäre. Als Kinderfilm würden so einige negativen Aspekte entfallen, aber hätte wenn und aber~
- Und die Kämpfe! Ja klar, das Feuer springt nur auf Bäume über, wo sie nicht sitzen. Gerüste nehmen keinen Schaden, nur weil die Zwerge damit den Berg hinabfallen ... schade, dass die anderen Gerüste um sie herum nicht so viel Glück hatten und schon nach Sekuden zu Zarnstochern explodierten. Selbst Kinder könnten da an der Realität zweifeln^^ Und dieser Lauf auf den Gerüsten durch die Gegnerscharen ... Da hätte selbst Aragorn und Gimli große Augen bekommen, wie sie auf der Rampe zu Helms Klamm standen und Hunderte von Feinden niermetzelten. Wahrscheinlich wäre sogar Sauron davon beeindruckt gewesen^^

Wenn das der beste Film des Jahres 2012 war, dann hätte die Welt ruhig am 21. Dezember untergehen können. Niemand hätte sich bewschert. 

PS: Ich hab noch Ferien, also konnte ich mir eine Antwort nicht verkneipfen.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Januar 2013)

Light080 schrieb:


> PS: Ich hab noch Ferien, also konnte ich mir eine Antwort nicht verkneipfen.


 Wie dem auch sei, aber schlussendlich hast du den Film im Kino gesehen ... mit welcher Begründung soll dein Besuch jetzt aus der Statistik 'rausfallen'? 

Ferien hin oder her ... aber das macht keinen Sinn. 

Ob der Film jetzt doof oder genial ist, muss wohl jeder selbst entscheiden. Schlussendlich ist er gaaaanz dicht an der Romanerzählung, d.h. man konnte im Vorfeld schon erahnen, was einen erwartet. 

Wer in "Der Hobbit" geht, wird hoffentlich keine Laserschwerter und X-Wings ( pew pew laser beamz! ) erwarten, hoff ich jedenfalls. 

Interessant fand ich die 48fps, denn wir haben den Film in 3D & 48FPS gesehen. Bei einigen Szenen war es einfach nur schlecht, z.B. am Anfang, als Bilbo geschrieben hat. Die Szene wirkte um den Faktor 3 zu schnell abgespielt, bei Szenen aus einem hohen Winkel bzw. schnellen Kameraschwenks, war das wiederum ziemlich genial: sauberer Schwenk, ohne Ruckler. 

Nichts.

Allerdings muss ich den Eindruck meiner Freundin, die mit Hobbit & Co. & Technik im Allgemeinen nicht viel anfangen kann, recht geben: es wirkte alles künstlich. Es hätte auch eine Zwischensequenz in einem Computerspiel sein können ... ich fands in Ordnung, denn die Qualität der 3D Darstellung war fast auf Avatarniveau, aber wenn man den Stil bzw. Effekt nicht mag, dann zerhaut es einem den ganzen Film.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Januar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Interessant fand ich die 48fps, denn wir haben den Film in 3D & 48FPS gesehen. Bei einigen Szenen war es einfach nur schlecht, z.B. am Anfang, als Bilbo geschrieben hat. Die Szene wirkte um den Faktor 3 zu schnell abgespielt, bei Szenen aus einem hohen Winkel bzw. schnellen Kameraschwenks, war das wiederum ziemlich genial: sauberer Schwenk, ohne Ruckler.
> 
> Nichts.
> 
> Allerdings muss ich den Eindruck meiner Freundin, die mit Hobbit & Co. & Technik im Allgemeinen nicht viel anfangen kann, recht geben: es wirkte alles künstlich. Es hätte auch eine Zwischensequenz in einem Computerspiel sein können ... ich fands in Ordnung, denn die Qualität der 3D Darstellung war fast auf Avatarniveau, aber wenn man den Stil bzw. Effekt nicht mag, dann zerhaut es einem den ganzen Film.


 Spätestens bei Release der Blurays/DVDs bekommen Puristen die gewohnten 24 bzw. 25 Frames, von daher einfach auf Heimkino setzen.
Habe mich auch mit dieser zu glatten Bildwiedergabe daheim beschäftigt, als ich mir mehrere alte und neue Filme angesehen habe. Am Ende hab ich meinen LED auf einen akzeptablen Mittelwert eingestellt, eine Soap-Optik schmeckt mir absolut nicht, und zu starkes Ruckeln ist auch ein Graus für die Augen. Wenn man auf das gewohnte Filmfeeling besteht, muss ein leichtes Hintergrund-Ruckeln eben bleiben. Und damit kann ich gut leben.


----------



## Enisra (2. Januar 2013)

Light080 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu dir hab ich die Rezension gelesen, über die du ja soviel zu wissen scheinst^^ (Auch wenn ich sie jetzt leider nicht finde-.-) Schon erstaunlich, wie viele Gedankenleser es auf dieser Welt gibt.


 
Das schöne ist, das man es nicht braucht um es zu wissen, denn das ist so eines der generellen Bullshit-Aussagen, ähnlich wie "man hat früher geblaubt die Erde wär eine Scheibe"
Zumal, nicht Klugscheißen, das geht nach hinten los und die meisten können nicht klugscheißen, denn meine Aussage war eine Eigene Meinung, anders als deine Behauptung das die Rezensionen gekauft wären

Außerdem, Schlechte Grafik, Shrek? Ernsthaft? Man kann ja darüber streiten aber bei solchen Aussagen muss man eher fragen ob nicht in eine Vorstellung von Der Hobbit von 1977 reingeschlidert bist oder nen Knick in der Optik hast, denn die war gestochen scharf
Und was soll jetzt die Erbsenzählerei mit dem Feuer?


----------



## realShauni (2. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Denn der einzige Grund weswegen man mit dem "Scheinargument" von gekauften Rezensionen ankommt ist doch der, weil man keine richtigen Argumente hat oder nicht in der Lage ist andere Meinungen stehen zu lassen, meistens beides


Das sagt ausgerechnet unser Diablo 3 Wachhund der jedem Kritiker in die Eier beißt wenn er nicht mindestens 2 DIN A4 Seiten als begründung daz schreibt^^

Deine Argumentation ist auch lächerlich für jemanden der sich dauernd auf gefälschte Metacritics und User Statistiken beruft!

Wenigstens hast du aufgehört jeden Beitrag mit dem Wort "Naja" zu beginnen, das war die letzten Wochen echt Realsatire at it's best weil du garnicht mehr peilst das du immer das gleiche schreibst^^



Enisra schrieb:


> Der Film war der beste 2012


Für dich vielleicht, fand ihn sehr enttäuschend. Wirkte wie eine Weichgespülte HDR Version und der ganze Humor wurde nur eingebaut um ihn Teenie gerechter zu machen. War interessant den Film mit 48 Fps zu sehen aber die ganzen CGI Effekte sind dadurch auf die Nase gefallen weil man sie sofort erkannt hat


----------



## Rabowke (2. Januar 2013)

realShauni schrieb:


> [...] aber die ganzen CGI Effekte sind dadurch auf die Nase gefallen weil man sie sofort erkannt hat


 Eben genau das finde ich nicht. 

Interessant!


----------



## xNomAnorx (2. Januar 2013)

realShauni schrieb:


> ...und der ganze Humor wurde nur eingebaut um ihn Teenie gerechter zu machen....



Wenn sie versucht hätten den Film Teenie gerecht zu machen hätten sie glitzernde Vampire in die Story eingebaut 

Nein aber ernsthaft warum den so bierernst? ist doch nicht schlimm wenn ein Film ein bisschen Humor beinhaltet, das war in HdR auch schon so, und ich konnte über einige Stellen herzhaft lachen. Oder hälst du dich für so erwachsen das du dir nur noch Filme anschaust die völlig humorlos sind? 

Abgesehen davon:


Rabowke schrieb:


> Schlussendlich ist er gaaaanz dicht an der Romanerzählung,  d.h. man konnte im Vorfeld schon erahnen, was einen erwartet. |



Der Hobbit war ursprünglich ein Kinderbuch und hat eine Menge Humor geboten. Dass das in dem Film dann ebenfalls ähnlich ist liegt wohl auf der Hand, man hätte also damit rechnen können


----------



## Mothman (2. Januar 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Nein aber ernsthaft warum den so bierernst? ist doch nicht schlimm wenn ein Film ein bisschen Humor beinhaltet, das war in HdR auch schon so, und ich konnte über einige Stellen herzhaft lachen. Oder hälst du dich für so erwachsen das du dir nur noch Filme anschaust die völlig humorlos sind?


Ich finde ein Film sollte sich entscheiden, was er sein will. Aber das ist mein persönlicher Geschmack. Ich mag z.B. auch nicht so gerne Horror-Komödien (nur in seltenen Fällen). Ich mag Horrorfilme oder Komödien. Aber keine Mischung. Ähnlich ist das mit Fantasy und Humor.
Ich muss zugeben, dass ich das Buch "Der kleine Hobbit" nie gelesen habe und dass ich die "HdR"-Trilogie gelesen habe schon Jahrzehnte her ist. Aber in den Büchern "HdR" kann ich mich nicht an großartigen Humor erinnern. Das war ziemlich ernst. 

Wie es bei der "Der kleine Hobbit" war, weiß ich natürlich nicht. Aber angeblich sollte das ja sogar nen Kinderbuch sein....also da könnte ich es dann zumindest nachvollziehen, wenn auch nicht gut finden.


----------



## xNomAnorx (2. Januar 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich finde ein Film sollte sich entscheiden, was er sein will. Aber das ist mein persönlicher Geschmack. Ich mag z.B. auch nicht so gerne Horror-Komödien (nur in seltenen Fällen). Ich mag Horrorfilme oder Komödien. Aber keine Mischung. Ähnlich ist das mit Fantasy und Humor.
> Ich muss zugeben, dass ich das Buch "Der kleine Hobbit" nie gelesen habe und dass ich die "HdR"-Trilogie gelesen habe schon Jahrzehnte her ist. Aber in den Büchern "HdR" kann ich mich nicht an großartigen Humor erinnern. Das war ziemlich ernst.
> 
> Wie es bei der "Der kleine Hobbit" war, weiß ich natürlich nicht. Aber angeblich sollte das ja sogar nen Kinderbuch sein....also da könnte ich es dann zumindest nachvollziehen, wenn auch nicht gut finden.



Nein in den HdR Büchern gab es tatsächlich kaum bis gar keinen Humor. Wobei da ja auch in den Filmen jetzt keine Witze gerissen worden sind, es gab eben nur einige amüsante Stellen, die die ernste Story etwas aufgelockert haben. 

Bei der Hobbit ist der Humor eben wegen der Buchvorlage etwas mehr im Vordergrund, wobei auch hier ja eigentlich eine ernste Story zugrunde liegt, die wie ich finde, auch nicht von dem Humor gestört wird. Es ist trotz allem immer noch ein waschechter Fantasyfilm und noch keine Fantasykomödie. 
Und ein bisschen Heiterkeit zwichendurch kann meiner Meinung nach nicht schaden


----------



## Rabowke (2. Januar 2013)

Die Witze in Der Hobbit haben mich an die Dialoge zwischen dem Zwerg und dem Elf in HdR erinnert ... sie wirkten nicht aufgesetzt. Man konnte ein wenig Grinsen, gut ist.

Also Der Hobbit als Komödie zu bezeichnen ist dann wirklich sehr mutig ... und vollkommen ohne Grundlage!


----------



## Wamboland (2. Januar 2013)

Bis auf den Kampf in der Orkstadt, der mir einfach zu lang und zu übertrieben wirkte, fand ich den Film absolut gelungen. Habe ihn aber auch nicht in 48FPS gesehen. Die Effekte sahen gewohnt gut aus. 

Der Humor war genau richtig und der Vorlage angemessen. 

Ich fand den Film sogar recht brutal - zumindest für eine FSK12. 

Und auch ich sage klar, das war der beste Film 2012 - allerdings war das Jahr auch extrem schlecht und ohne den Hobbit wäre es sehr schwer überhaupt einen guten Film zu nennen. 

Für meinen Geschmack war der Film auch noch zu kurz - als das Bild schwarz wurde dachte ich eigentlich das nun die Pause kommt ...


----------



## Rabowke (2. Januar 2013)

Avengers? Hallo?

Wie kann ein Film ohne Tony Stark #1 sein?


----------



## Mothman (2. Januar 2013)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Für meinen Geschmack war der Film auch noch zu kurz - als das Bild schwarz wurde dachte ich eigentlich das nun die Pause kommt ...


Ich (persönlich) mag eh sehr gerne Filme mit langer Spieldauer. Wobei mir fast 3 Stunden (?) schon genug wären, denke ich.


----------



## Lukecheater (2. Januar 2013)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Und auch ich sage klar, das war der beste Film 2012 - allerdings war das Jahr auch extrem schlecht und ohne den Hobbit wäre es sehr schwer überhaupt einen guten Film zu nennen.


 
 Ziemlich Beste Freunde, Skyfall, TDKR, The Avengers, Ziemlich Beste Freunde (Edith sagt: Der war sogar so gut, dass Lukecheater ihn wohl zweimal nennen musste  ), The Expendables etc. etc.

Junge lebst du hinter dem Mond? 

Nee, Spaß beiseite, ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber ich fand das Kinojahr im Gegensatz zu den letzten Jahren sehr sehr gut. Ich gehe inzwischen deutlich seltener ins Kino, vor allem wegen dem Preis (und weil ich das inzwischen selber bezahlen muss), aber dieses Jahr gab es einige Streifen die mich ins Kino gelockt haben.
Auch neben der Bildfläche gab es einige Hochkaräter, z.B. Warrior, der erst gar nicht ins Kino kam, was für mich noch immer unverständlich ist, oder Der Gott des Gemetzels (als ein Verteter der Arthouse-Fraktion)


----------



## Mothman (2. Januar 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Der Gott des Gemetzels (als ein Verteter der Arthouse-Fraktion)


Den empfehle ich im Orignal-Ton zu gucken. 
Kate Winslet ist da einfach nur genial.


----------



## cornelius (2. Januar 2013)

Man merkt das der Inhalt gestreckt wird.
Wurde bei Herr der Ringe ein Film pro Buch gedreht, ist es jetzt bei dem kleinen Hobbit 
ein Buch 3 Filme.
Merkt man im Buch die angst der Protagonisten vor  und nach einen Kampf deutlich, so wird dieses bei den Film einfach durch lockre Sprüche weg gebügelt. Auch die Aktionsszenen waren mir etwas zu gewollt. Das 3D Kino und das Publikum das Aktionskino gewohnt ist vorderen eben ihren Preis.
Trotz allen war der Film sehenswert, aber an den 3 Vorgänger Filmen reicht er nicht heran, die waren einfach stimmiger.


----------



## Worrel (2. Januar 2013)

Light080 schrieb:


> Jetzt nochmal zu dem Film, warum er eine Katastrophe ist:
> - Schlechte Computeranimation.


Ich hab mich nur an der Stelle, wo Radagast die Warge weglockt, über die Animation gewundert - aber was wissen wir schon, wie ein von Rennhasen gezogener Schlitten real aussieht ...?



> - Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich mich fragte, wann gleich einer Schreit "Du kannst hier nicht vorbei!" oder "Gandalf! Nein!!!!" oder "Wir müssen den Weg unter dem Berg nehmen" ... als sie mal wieder oben auf einem Gebrige an einem schmalen Pfad angelangt sind, wo Geröll sich seinen Weg nach unten bahnte.


Aber eben gerade das haben sie ja _nicht _gemacht. Auch wenn einem in der Szene mit dem Orkkönig das "Du kannst nicht vorbei!" schon als Deja-vu in den Hörgängen schwebte - es wurde nicht verwendet.
Und natürlich sieht das Nebelgebirge in beiden Trilogien ähnlich aus - auch wenn es eine andere Stelle ist.



> - Und dann preist man den Film auch noch als Erwachsenen Film an, obwohl er eher für Kinder wäre.


Der Hobbit ist ein Kinderbuch, also hat der Film logischerweise einige Akpekte, die einen Kinderfilm ausmachen. Gleichzeitig hat man die Kontinuität zum HdR zu gewährleisten - eine nicht einfache Gratwanderung, die ich jedoch gut gelöst finde. Ich bin jedenfalls stolz darauf, daß ich trotz meines Alters noch genug Kind bin, um auch mal über einen infantilen Witz zu lachen und mir dadurch nicht den Spaß verderben zu lassen.



> - Und die Kämpfe! Ja klar, das Feuer springt nur auf Bäume über, wo sie nicht sitzen. Gerüste nehmen keinen Schaden, nur weil die Zwerge damit den Berg hinabfallen ... schade, dass die anderen Gerüste um sie herum nicht so viel Glück hatten und schon nach Sekunden zu Zahnstochern explodierten.


Es ist ein Fantasyfilm, keine Dokumentation. Natürlich haben Batman, Frodo, Spock, Jedi, etc immer bessere Karten als die jeweiligen Gegenspieler.



> Und dieser Lauf auf den Gerüsten durch die Gegnerscharen ... Da hätte selbst Aragorn und Gimli große Augen bekommen, wie sie auf der Rampe zu Helms Klamm standen und Hunderte von Feinden niedermetzelten.


Im HdR sind die Gegner Uruk-Hai; im Hobbit nur simple Orks, die nur durch ihre Masse gefährlich sind.


----------

